# 2003 or newer engine in a 1993 sentra



## freddy26262 (May 17, 2012)

I was wondering if putting a v6 engine from 2003 or newer into my sentra would be possible? any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How deep is Daddy's wallet?


----------



## tanuj (May 18, 2012)

read the stuff it is not clear to me can i have more stuff..........


----------



## freddy26262 (May 17, 2012)

money isnt a issue, i just want to know if it can be done


----------



## freddy26262 (May 17, 2012)

i just want to know if putting a v6 engine in my 93 sentra would be possible example a 350z engine or a 2.5 se-r engine


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a link for you, but this forum decided that other Nissan forums are curse words. Nico club has a build thread. Google B13 v6.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

freddy26262 said:


> i just want to know if putting a v6 engine in my 93 sentra would be possible example a 350z engine or a 2.5 se-r engine


Anything's possible with the will to do so and an unlimited amount of case; The Juke-R is a good example! The problem with the 350Z engine is that it is rear wheel drive, so unless you are planning to make your Sentra into a rear wheel drive vehicle, it's not a practical option. The QR25DE engine would be a lot easier, but it is not a "V6." If you wanted to put a V6 into it, which is a LOT of work and fabrication, you would look at one from a FWD source, like a Maxima or Altima.


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

V6?... not to sound crude, but are you an American?...
The best swap for a modified B13 has always been SR20de, SR20ve or SR20det engines...
If you can find these options, they're not had but parts may become hard to find: SR16ve or GA16de...

If you want economy, GA15de which is a B14 injected engine...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A VQ35DE has already been put into a B15 Sentra. Last I heard he was working on a kit to sell to do the install. Just Google-search "Nissan B15 Sentra VQ35DE" and I'm sure it won't be too hard to find.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was thinking the engine bay in the B13 was smaller than the B15... time to take some measurments, 
Let us know, sounds like fun!


----------

